# Rent a Holiday Home in Ireland?



## Rose Violet (28 Jan 2009)

As our contribution to the economy we have decided to holiday at home instead of our usual week abroad in May.   Has anyone any suggests of a nice holiday home on the west coast that would sleep up to 12 people?   The criteria would be within walking distance of a beach, restaurant, pub etc.  The age profile is from 80s to teenagers.

Many thanks


----------



## lemonhead (28 Jan 2009)

Hi Rose Violet. I had to respond when I saw this thread to give you my experience. We holidayed in Ireland last summer for the first time in many years. We took a holiday home in Achill Island. Great spot, the weather can be harsh there but the beaches are the cleanest and water is the clearest I have seen. Be very wary of the weather, you will not be guaranteed good weather up there. If its nature and fresh air, walks, beaches, decent seafood etc, its A1
On the down side, I was very let down by the quality of the holiday home. We paid about 700 euro per week for a three bed stone cottage that was rated as 4 star. Lets just say, it was not 4 star. I consider the value I had was very poor. The response from the company who run these cottages was also very poor. I can go into detail in a PM if you wish but let me just say, be sure of what you are getting for your money and if it is an important factor for you, be prepared to make a stand on day 1. When I asked the MD of the company in question how I could make sure that in the future I could book accomodation and be sure of what I was getting, she told me to ring her directly, which doesn't say much for the failte ireland star rating.
I would love to stay in IReland again as there are many particularly nice places to go but I wouldn't know where to start now in terms of securing value for money in a holiday home.


----------



## mimmi (28 Jan 2009)

I am looking for a weeks rental in September in West Cork, have e-mailed a few re availability - no reply yet, I thought people were desperate for business in the current climate.

I have to say that some of the pictures do leave you wondering if people furnish these properties with their grannies cast offs - not impressed at all.

However I came acroos this website - properties look gorgeous, but I daren't look at the prices.

http://www.irishlandmark.com/


----------



## oranges (28 Jan 2009)

You may find good value in the following websites:

http://www.holiday-rentals.co.uk/

http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/


----------



## Dinny (28 Jan 2009)

Try the supervalu deal. My wife booked a three bed holiday home at the end of June for €305 for a week, part of a hotel in Cork so get to use the swiming pool etc included in price. They are supposed to be 4 star. You need to collect some tokens for the deal


----------



## seantheman (28 Jan 2009)

try donegalcottageholidays.com (no connection to site)


----------



## Ann1 (29 Jan 2009)

Try westcoastholidays.ie. Clifden is a good place to visit. ( no connection to site)


----------



## lemonhead (29 Jan 2009)

westcoast holidays was the company I used, see my previous post


----------



## gillarosa (29 Jan 2009)

It may be difficult to find a house which will sleep that many, but as there are many housing developments specifically for the rental market you could look at renting two adjacent houses?

One recommendation I have which may fit all your criteria is Banna Beach Resort in Ardfert Kerry, it can be expensive but the rates for May are generally lower and I know someone who went last year in June for about €400/€500 rental. 

Have a look at www.discoverireland.ie it will give you ideas on what is on offer in the various areas, because there is a lot to do and see around the Country.


----------



## babydays (29 Jan 2009)

I went with Trident holiday homes in Kerry and also in Carlow  - I was very happy with the quality of accomodation. The houses in Carlow - attached to Woolsey Hotel - were HUGE! The house in Kerry wasn't as big but was really nicely furnished. Both were contemporary in style and I bagged a great deal each time.


----------



## irishlinks (29 Jan 2009)

Do a search on [broken link removed]*Accommodation Ireland*- to find exactly what you want. 
It is basically a booking site for Failte Ireland. I think you will probably have to get 2 properties next to each other - you won't get many houses that sleep 12.
.... But this one looks promising    big enough and next to a beach - but a drive needed for pubs/restaurants. Pricey - but per person I suppose it's OK .


----------



## Lex Foutish (29 Jan 2009)

If you go to www.daft.ie and click on "Holiday Homes" you should come up with something. Most holiday homes will also indicate how many they can sleep. I agree with gillarosa in that it might be difficult to find one that'll sleep up to 12 but best of luck.


----------



## Rose Violet (2 Feb 2009)

Thanks to all of you who contributed to my query - I have plenty to go on now - I will post my experience when I get back.


----------



## doodles (6 Feb 2009)

Try  - they can also do a search by date, # in your group, area of Ireland you want.


----------



## lenasbeglia (1 Jul 2011)

Rose Violet said:


> As our contribution to the economy we have decided to holiday at home instead of our usual week abroad in May. Has anyone any suggests of a nice holiday home on the west coast that would sleep up to 12 people? The criteria would be within walking distance of a beach, restaurant, pub etc. The age profile is from 80s to teenagers.
> 
> Many thanks


 Yes I have a week at the Connemar Cottage with 3 bedrooms  for the week of August 20th


----------

